# Bild wird nicht geladen



## .basti (7. Mrz 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
in meinem Spiel hat der Spieler drei Leben, die durch meine Lebensanzeige dargestellt werden. Ich hab also vier verschiedene Bilder und zeichne, je nachdem wie viel Leben der Spieler aktuell hat, das entsprechende Bild. Mit 3 und 2 Leben funktioniert es optimal, wenn ich allerdings noch ein Leben verliere kriege ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
javax.imageio.IIOException: Can't read input file!
```
Meine Herangehensweise um die Bilder zu laden ist allerdings immer die selbe:

```
if (getLeben()==1) {
            try {
                img = ImageIO.read(new File("images/Lebensazeige/lebensanzeige_1.png"));
            }
            catch(IOException e) {
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        }
```
Weis jemand weiter?


----------



## Robert Zenz (7. Mrz 2022)

Ich behaupte jetzt, der Name von dem Bild ist falsch. Entweder das, oder die Datei ist kein PNG (oder ein echt, echt eigenartiges PNG).

Bist du dir sicher dass der Pfad und der Name richtig ist? Zum Beispiel "Lebensazeige", sicher?


----------



## Oneixee5 (7. Mrz 2022)

Verwendest du eine IDE? Manche IDE's legen die kompilierten Klassen in einen eigenen Ordner, evtl. enthält dieser nicht alle Bilder.


----------



## .basti (7. Mrz 2022)

hier mal der Pfad im Anhang. Und der ist doch gleich zu dem wie oben beschrieben oder bin ich blind?


----------



## .basti (7. Mrz 2022)

hab ein n vergessen. Ja gut danke trotzdem ahahahahah


----------

